# B584 step warning buzzer



## bjandlin (Sep 15, 2009)

Good evening everyone,
Some of you may recall a posting from me a little while ago about my slit shower tray & non buzzing step buzzer. Well, I've all but given up trying to get a warranty repair on the shower tray & have been camped in Spain with a couple who have had the same problem in their B544. They've had a repair carried out by Hambiltons & have been very pleased with it.
During our time here in the sun I set to & removed the switch from the step. I found the rivet the held earth contact badly corroded & not making contact. A good clean & new earth terminal attached with a screw & nut sorted that out. But although there is now a good earth through the switch the buzzer still refuses to BUZZ.
I looked in the neighbours 544, his buzzer is in the same compartment as the electobloc. BUT mine isn't, If anyone has any further ideas as to it's location I would love to hear from you. My van incident is LHD with the drivers step retracting switch to the left of the steering column. 
Thanks 
Barrie.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

My 2000 584 also has it next to the Electroblok


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

This reply to a previous post about a similar problem may be of some use:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-851703.html#851703


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

Just checked my LHD B655 and the switch is just right of the steering wheel. The buzzer sound seemed to be coming from behind that switch under the dash.
Can't see how to get at it.
Hope that helps.

Bob


----------



## bjandlin (Sep 15, 2009)

*584 step buzzer*

Thanks all, gives me a bit more to go on.
I did google the problem & it gave a link back to a motorhome facts thread.
It suggested that the buzzer may be just turned off via the dt 201 panel. 
It gave an access code & instructions, all be it for a uk spec van, so I'll have a go at that & see if it comes up with anything.
Thanks again, I'll let you know if & when I sort it.
Barrie.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

the buzzer on my Hymer E-510 is behind the dash to the left of steering wheel [but how you get at it without dismantling dashboard I've no idea !


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Just a another point it would be a good idea to check the push switch to make sure it's working and clean the switch with a switch cleaner (not wd40) as the contacts are usually the main cause of failiour... A multi meter would also help check it working....


----------



## bjandlin (Sep 15, 2009)

*step buzzer*

Thanks Clive, As I said in my original post I've already done that but thanks for your input.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Ok sorry did not understand that... Just check the b+volts are ok... Then as you say finding the buzzer.... Mine is located next to the elb...


----------



## bjandlin (Sep 15, 2009)

*step buzzer*

Thanks Clive.


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

The buzzer for my 2003 LHD B544 is also next to the ELB.


----------



## bjandlin (Sep 15, 2009)

*step alarm*

Good afternoon one & all.
Well, I'm still not buzzing !
Having read various threads & Googled about this I have now gone into the setup menu of the DT 201 display. This allows the setting of various parameters, one of which is the step alarm.
The paperwork I have suggests that the step alarm "ON" should be set to:- 0001. it's currently set :- 0000.
The problem now is entering the mode to change the setting.
I can get into the mode for setting the solar panel input & change the setting but I can't then move to the next mode to reset the step alarm.
Has anyone done this & can advise me please.
Thanks.
Happy Sunday.
Barrie.


----------



## bjandlin (Sep 15, 2009)

*step alarm*

Good morning everyone.
At long last I'm buzzing !
In the end it just turned out to need switching back on.
Some times the simplest solution is the easiest.
Took a while to sort out the manual. The customer Dept at Schaudt were very helpful & mailed a PDF copy.
So thanks to you all for your help.
Barrie.


----------

